# amavis f-prot

## carpman

Hello, using postfix and amavis new on local server to collect my main mail, have AV working fine with bit-defender and clamav but wanted to add f-prot to amavis. When i do this amavis loads fine and logs report new scanner but when scanner is run on checking mail i get following error:

```

Apr 17 14:10:19 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10200: Connection refused, retrying (1)

Apr 17 14:10:19 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10201: Connection refused, retrying (2)

Apr 17 14:10:19 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10202: Connection refused, retrying (3)

Apr 17 14:10:19 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10203: Connection refused, retrying (4)

Apr 17 14:10:19 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10204: Connection refused, retrying (5)

Apr 17 14:10:20 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10200: Connection refused, retrying (6)

Apr 17 14:10:20 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10201: Connection refused, retrying (7)

Apr 17 14:10:20 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10202: Connection refused, retrying (8)

Apr 17 14:10:21 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10203: Connection refused, retrying (9)

Apr 17 14:10:21 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon: Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10204: Connection refused, retrying (10)

Apr 17 14:10:27 mailserv amavis[32018]: (32018-01) (!!) FRISK F-Prot Daemon av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to 127.0.0.1:10200 (Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10200: Connection refused) at (eval 67) line 268.

```

any one have  it working?

cheers

----------

## elgato319

well

is f-prot running on this socket?

```
Can't connect to INET socket 127.0.0.1:10200
```

can you show us your f-prot config?

----------

## carpman

 *elgato319 wrote:*   

> well
> 
> is f-prot running on this socket?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

umm seems there is no daemon with free version  :Sad: 

----------

